# Biracial squirrels?



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The woods behind the house is full of oaks, hickory, beech and tons of squirrels. The red squirrel has been moving in for the last few years and I've been told they will drive out the grey squirrels. Lately Ive been seeing grey squirrels with red tails. Does anyone know if they interbreed? We are also getting a number of grey squirrels in the black phase in the village. I think a black squirrel with a red tail would be an interesting mount.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Red and gray squirrels are not even closely related, not even in the same family. Fox and gray are in the same family but very distant cousins. If you look closely at a gray squirrel's hair, you'll find that there are a mix of white, black, brown, red, and yellow. Most common variation is all black followed by various shades of brown. It happens when one or more of the other colors do not develop. We have a few strange ones which look to have pink tails when the sun is just right. And there's at least one which can only be called yellow. All are gray squirrel variations. There's probably never ever been a red squirrel in this area and I've never seen a fox squirrel in this city. 

Martin


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Red squirrels... fluffy-tailed RATS!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

We have a season on greys but the reds are considered a pest and you can shoot them all year. Good thinking Paquebot. I never even thought to check the genus and species.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Fine eating there no matter what species. In our town we have several areas of black squirrels. Red's are the only squirrel found north of the interstate though for miles. Probably 50 square miles that doesnt have grey's except in towns/villages. Really odd, south of the interstate theres red's and grey's.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Do reds eat as well as greys? We have a season on greys but reds are open all year, any number.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

I really don't care what color but what habitat I harvest the little critters from. I am bless'd to have permission to hunt a couple of combination woods of Oak and Hickories, each are over 15 acres in size and full of these bushy tail rats. Over the years these have been the meatiest and just the best tasting, especially on the big years of Hickory nut production. Trapper


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm wondering if you are considering Fox Squirrels the same as Red?

I like Fox Squirrels because they are much bigger but Greys taste better.

big rockpile


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Rock, if you mean are reds and foxes the same thing, the answer is no. Reds are tiny compared to even a grey, and it takes a dozen to make a pot of dumplings.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Our fox squirrels are protected but I doubt many would know the difference. A half grown fox squirrel is the same size as a adult red here. They all eat good. Keep the meat clean and cool. Soak it in salt water for 4 hours or so in the fridge. Rinse and fry the pieces at half-3/4 heat with your favorite breading. Turn once browning both sides but dont over cook. Goodie gravy, fried or mashed taters and rolls/biscuits go great with it.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Greys are our smallest here then reds then the fox squirrel. Dressed grey 1/2lb, dressed red 3/4-1lb. Adult fox squirrel(or what the DNR calls a fox squirrel) 1 1/2-2lbs.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

backwoodsman said:


> Greys are our smallest here then reds then the fox squirrel. Dressed grey 1/2lb, dressed red 3/4-1lb. Adult fox squirrel(or what the DNR calls a fox squirrel) 1 1/2-2lbs.


Where are you that red squirrels are bigger than grays? The American red squirrel, Tamiasciurus hudsonicus, barely reaches a half pound live weight. 

Martin


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

a brit hunting forum i check out theirreds are smaller too. our introduced greys are hurting their native reds and they have no closed season on greys.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Illinois..DNR book shows reds and greys as legal but we dont have those little reds. Pine squirrels Ive heard the little ones called? Our few fox squirrels are huge, mink size. Noone I know stops to see what kinda red it is, they just drop'em.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I hear there is a revolution coming......years of oppression.....hunted down.....
Careful.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Although much of Illinois is within the original range of the American red squirrel, deforestation has limited them to the northeast plus a possible introduced population in Kankakee County. In all, there are 4 species of squirrels in Illinois. In order of size they are fox, eastern gray, red, and southern flying squirrel.

http://web.extension.uiuc.edu/wildlife/directory_show.cfm?species=treesquirrels 

Martin


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I like them flying squirrels! Almost like trap shooting!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Our flying squirrels are protected last I knew. Aint big enough to eat anyhow so I dont think anyone pursues them on purpose. We had seversal as pets over the years when we logged and they make good pets until they get bigger and shred curtains etc. What the DNR and CO's around here call the red squirrel must be fox's then but they were always protected(fox's)? Ive never seen any adult reds that were smaller then greys here? Ive got alot of squirrel pics and some mixed bags I'll see if I can post'em. I know alot of other area's have tree rats that we dont. Theres some pine squirrels up north that are almost inedible because of their diet. I couldnt beleive people were wasting the meat/turning it into trapping bait etc till a buddy shipped one to me, UGH. You can for certain tell they eat alot of pine nuts etc.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

American red squirrel and pine squirrel are the same animal. Under either name, they and flying squirrels are not allowed to be hunted in Illinois. They are not protected in Wisconsin by coming under "...all other wild mammals not specifically mentioned...".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_squirrel

Martin


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

[ at least in the Interior and North, cept for ground squirrels ] a lot of what the marten eat, but also the black bears like them alot.

They are pretty good sentries for when you sitting on stand, them and Whiskey Jacks [ gray jays], cause you can track the path of stuff incoming to your stand, and get ready for their arrival. That is, after these guys finish raising HADES as you walk into that stand. Funny, some guys actually skin them out, dont ask me why.




backwoodsman said:


> Our flying squirrels are protected last I knew. Aint big enough to eat anyhow so I dont think anyone pursues them on purpose. We had seversal as pets over the years when we logged and they make good pets until they get bigger and shred curtains etc. What the DNR and CO's around here call the red squirrel must be fox's then but they were always protected(fox's)? Ive never seen any adult reds that were smaller then greys here? Ive got alot of squirrel pics and some mixed bags I'll see if I can post'em. I know alot of other area's have tree rats that we dont. Theres some pine squirrels up north that are almost inedible because of their diet. I couldnt beleive people were wasting the meat/turning it into trapping bait etc till a buddy shipped one to me, UGH. You can for certain tell they eat alot of pine nuts etc.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

denaliguide said:


> Funny, some guys actually skin them out, dont ask me why.


Last May's NAFA auction had 30,369 of their hides offered and sold every one. Top of $1.45 and average of 94Â¢. Where they are common and legal, consider them as dollar bills with legs!

Martin


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep theres a market for squirrel hides. Most years they average $1. Few years back they got up to $3. Mepps buys the tails and will trade lures also at double the price. If the tail is worth .15 cash they'll trade you lures valuing it at .30 . Some states dont consider the common squirrel's a furbearing animal so its illegal to sell the hides or trap squirrels(Illinois) but it is legal to sell the tails. Several friends of mine trade the tails for lures. If your in a state that allows the sale of the hides they are easy to "put up" and female mink boards/wire stretchers should work good. We've tanned the hides before and used the preformed manequins on them too. Mepps did prefer tails from October 1st on but I know some they took from mid September. Flying squirrels are rather rare here and you dont see very many. Ive seen one or two a year. I believe they may be nocturnal or at least pretty shy?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

other than taxidermy there is no big market for grey or fox squirrel as the fur is too rough. the little reds are very soft and the hides are used for lining gloves & slippers.
the fox squirrel comes in several color phases red or black w/ white cheek spots and grey w/black spots (makes them look like little ***** at first glance).


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

You can sell squirrel skins??? And tails?

Wow, ya learn something new every day :goodjob:


----------

